# Looking for a Core 2 Quad



## linkin (Oct 10, 2009)

I want to upgrade my CPU to go with my new motherboard and ram, but I can't find any good deals on the net. I'll take any used quad, anything from a Q6600 to a Q9400.

I'm thinking around thse prices:

$120 AU for a Q6xxx

$130 AU for a Q8xxx

$150 AU for a Q9xxx

Make me an offer.


----------



## Laquer Head (Oct 10, 2009)

linkin93 said:


> I want to upgrade my CPU to go with my new motherboard and ram, but I can't find any good deals on the net. I'll take any used quad, anything from a Q6600 to a Q9400.
> 
> I'm thinking around thse prices:
> 
> ...



I have a Q6600 that you can have for free if you pay the shipping from Canada to you in Australia!


----------



## linkin (Oct 10, 2009)

Awesome! I might not have money for a week or so but keep it for me. How much will shipping cost? I don't need the HSF.


----------



## aviation_man (Oct 10, 2009)

:O I wish everyone gave out free processors  lol


----------



## linkin (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm glad i joined this forum. this will make 2 things i've got for free by paying the shipping :good:


----------



## Laquer Head (Oct 10, 2009)

linkin93 said:


> I'm glad i joined this forum. this will make 2 things i've got for free by paying the shipping :good:



Yeah man, no worries its no sweat for me and at least a fellow computer fiend will get some use/enjoyment from it.

Consider it an early xmas present...heh heh.


----------



## Laquer Head (Oct 10, 2009)

aviation_man said:


> :O I wish everyone gave out free processors  lol



I have no more CPU's but you can have an autographed picture of me!!! its gonna be worth millions some day!!


----------



## aviation_man (Oct 10, 2009)

Laquer Head said:


> I have no more CPU's but you can have an autographed picture of me!!! its gonna be worth millions some day!!



I'll bet  If you can create the best OS in the world, I'd give you a billion bucks. lol


----------



## bomberboysk (Oct 10, 2009)

Laquer Head said:


> I have a Q6600 that you can have for free if you pay the shipping from Canada to you in Australia!


Wow, Generious Much, Love to see that('tis rare these days)


----------



## linkin (Oct 10, 2009)

Indeed it is. It's good to know there's at least 2 people in this forum that are generous.


----------



## 2048Megabytes (Oct 17, 2009)

Laquer Head said:


> I have a Q6600 that you can have for free if you pay the shipping from Canada to you in Australia!



Yes, that is very generous of Laquer Head.  I think the Core 2 Quad Q6600 Processor is worth at least $120 in U.S. currency.

I wish I had some extra fun money.  I would like to build a computer and then just give it away.  The building part is fun.


----------



## linkin (Oct 17, 2009)

Alquer head just said that the postal office is gunna charge for shipping + insurance and it would end up costing more than the chip is worth. so it's a no-go. 

Still looking a quad though!


----------



## Laquer Head (Oct 17, 2009)

I feel really bad...I'm shocked that Canadapost wanted so much plus insurance to send overseas.

I hope someone can help him out cause I feel pretty bad.....


----------



## ganzey (Oct 17, 2009)

hey, how much would it cost to ship to illinois usa? cause i got some money in my paypal. i think i got like $30. im tryin to build a pc to sell cause my dad just lost his job.


----------



## mx344 (Oct 17, 2009)

linkin93 said:


> Alquer head just said that the postal office is gunna charge for shipping + insurance and it would end up costing more than the chip is worth. so it's a no-go.
> 
> Still looking a quad though!



:O wtf that is crazyy!!!


----------



## Buzz1927 (Oct 17, 2009)

Laquer Head said:


> I feel really bad...I'm shocked that Canadapost wanted so much plus insurance to send overseas.
> 
> I hope someone can help him out cause I feel pretty bad.....


Why would they charge so much to send a cpu?? Can't you just put it in an envelope regular post?


----------



## Laquer Head (Oct 17, 2009)

Buzz1927 said:


> Why would they charge so much to send a cpu?? Can't you just put it in an envelope regular post?



Buzz, I have no idea. I ship stuff all the time, and this thing weighs nothing, in a plastic protective case.

I'm tryin to find another method that is cheaper..

I figure this would be like 20-30 bucks


----------



## Buzz1927 (Oct 17, 2009)

Laquer Head said:


> Buzz, I have no idea. I ship stuff all the time, and this thing weighs nothing, in a plastic protective case.
> 
> I'm tryin to find another method that is cheaper..
> 
> I figure this would be like 20-30 bucks


I'd just put it in a padded envelope and say it's a coin or something..


----------



## Laquer Head (Oct 17, 2009)

Buzz1927 said:


> I'd just put it in a padded envelope and say it's a coin or something..



Yeh eh..I didnt want the chip to get busted before he got it.


----------



## ganzey (Oct 17, 2009)

hey, how much would it cost to ship to illinois usa? cause i got some money in my paypal. i think i got like $30. im tryin to build a pc to sell cause my dad just lost his job.


----------



## linkin (Oct 17, 2009)

ganzey said:


> hey, how much would it cost to ship to illinois usa? cause i got some money in my paypal. i think i got like $30. im tryin to build a pc to sell cause my dad just lost his job.



you have posted that twice now. *hint*


----------



## ganzey (Oct 17, 2009)

linkin93 said:


> you have posted that twice now. *hint*



yea, i know. he just hasnt responded


----------



## JlCollins005 (Oct 17, 2009)

do you think its because he doesnt wanna give away something that your just gunna sell to make money, he was offering it to linkin cuz he was gunna use it. i wouldnt give anything  a way to some1 that said they are trying to build a computer to sell.


----------



## bomberboysk (Oct 18, 2009)

Laquer Head said:


> Yeh eh..I didnt want the chip to get busted before he got it.


#000 Bubble Mailer(4"x6")
Stick the cpu in an antistatic bag, wrap in some small bubble(~4mm across) bubblewrap, then get 2 pieces of plastic and put it on the top and bottom of envelope so its like this. "Bubble mailer side->Plastic->Bubblewrap->Antistatic->CPU->Antistatic->Bubblewrap->Plastic->Side of Bubble Mailer"

The plastic i use is about as thick as a notecard, its just the kind used in plastic packaging of products(Such as what memory comes in, or anything you buy at the store that comes in the plastic packaging you need scissors or whatnot to open). Just to prevent the packaging from being bent with the cpu in it. Thats how i ship cpu's.

Here in the states, its around 4 grams and less than 5 bucks to ship unless you add insurance, then its around 6-7 to ship(internationally, Domestically its like $2 and something).


----------



## ScottALot (Oct 18, 2009)

Or you could just get a bomber or something, do a quick fly-by and drop it off via parachute.


----------



## ganzey (Oct 18, 2009)

ScottALot said:


> Or you could just get a bomber or something, do a quick fly-by and drop it off via parachute.



lolz, i giggled. the saddest part is that it would probably be cheaper.


----------



## linkin (Oct 18, 2009)

probably. the method that bomberboy said is gunna be much cheaper. just mail it as a gift.


----------



## ScottALot (Oct 24, 2009)

How's this been going? You got the CPU?


----------



## linkin (Oct 25, 2009)

Has it been sent?  I havent heard anything form laquer


----------

